# How to get to amtrak station from Newark airport



## Sam

Hi... I would like to know how to get to Amtrak station from Newark international airport....

1. Does airtrain connect the Amtrak station or

2. Do i need to take airtrain to monorail station and from there take monorail to Amtrak station? How long does it take to get to Amtrak station. I'm planning to go from Newark International airport to Washington DC. (I just have a transit time or 1 hr, so i'm worried whether i would be able to catch the last train of the day)


----------



## jis

Sam said:


> Hi... I would like to know how to get to Amtrak station from Newark international airport.... 1. Does airtrain connect the Amtrak station or


Yes



> 2. Do i need to take airtrain to monorail station and from there take monorail to Amtrak station? How long does it take to get to Amtrak station. I'm planning to go from Newark International airport to Washington DC. (I just have a transit time or 1 hr, so i'm worried whether i would be able to catch the last train of the day)


Airtrain at Newark International Airport *is* the Monorail. It runs every 3 to 5 minutes during the day but the frequency goes down to one in 10 to 15 minutes at night. The ride from the terminals to the EWR Amtrak/NJTransit station is just a few minutes long. The last train of the day to Washington DC is at 10:22pm on weekdays and at 11:22pm on weekends. If you miss that there is a train at 3:20am. There is a train pretty much every hour during the day starting at around 5am on weekdays and around 7am on weekends, but unfortunately no clockface schedule, and it is just approximately once an hour.


----------



## Sam

Hi Jis, This is really very good information for me. Appreciate it very much. Thanks!

I'm flying into EWR at 7pm and when i looked at the Amtrak website the last train to Washington DC was stated as 7:57pm from EWR...thats why i was worried.



jis said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... I would like to know how to get to Amtrak station from Newark international airport.... 1. Does airtrain connect the Amtrak station or
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do i need to take airtrain to monorail station and from there take monorail to Amtrak station? How long does it take to get to Amtrak station. I'm planning to go from Newark International airport to Washington DC. (I just have a transit time or 1 hr, so i'm worried whether i would be able to catch the last train of the day)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Airtrain at Newark International Airport *is* the Monorail. It runs every 3 to 5 minutes during the day but the frequency goes down to one in 10 to 15 minutes at night. The ride from the terminals to the EWR Amtrak/NJTransit station is just a few minutes long. The last train of the day to Washington DC is at 10:22pm on weekdays and at 11:22pm on weekends. If you miss that there is a train at 3:20am. There is a train pretty much every hour during the day starting at around 5am on weekdays and around 7am on weekends, but unfortunately no clockface schedule, and it is just approximately once an hour.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL

Sam said:


> Hi Jis, This is really very good information for me. Appreciate it very much. Thanks!I'm flying into EWR at 7pm and when i looked at the Amtrak website the last train to Washington DC was stated as 7:57pm from EWR...thats why i was worried.
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... I would like to know how to get to Amtrak station from Newark international airport.... 1. Does airtrain connect the Amtrak station or
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do i need to take airtrain to monorail station and from there take monorail to Amtrak station? How long does it take to get to Amtrak station. I'm planning to go from Newark International airport to Washington DC. (I just have a transit time or 1 hr, so i'm worried whether i would be able to catch the last train of the day)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Airtrain at Newark International Airport *is* the Monorail. It runs every 3 to 5 minutes during the day but the frequency goes down to one in 10 to 15 minutes at night. The ride from the terminals to the EWR Amtrak/NJTransit station is just a few minutes long. The last train of the day to Washington DC is at 10:22pm on weekdays and at 11:22pm on weekends. If you miss that there is a train at 3:20am. There is a train pretty much every hour during the day starting at around 5am on weekdays and around 7am on weekends, but unfortunately no clockface schedule, and it is just approximately once an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

7:57 is not the last train, if you put in 7 as your departure time you will see more, the system can't display the large number of trains that run that route so the later ones get cut off.


----------



## PRR 60

Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> 7:57 is not the last train, if you put in 7 as your departure time you will see more, the system can't display the large number of trains that run that route so the later ones get cut off.


Regional 175 at 7:57pm is the last southbound Amtrak train of the day stopping at EWR. The next train is 8:32am the next morning. If you miss #175 you could take NJ Transit to Newark and have additional southbound Amtrak choices at 8:29, 9:23, and 10:22pm. Why Amtrak does not have at least one of those later trains stop at EWR is anybody's guess. It certainly does not help sell the CO codeshare service.


----------



## Sam

PRR 60 said:


> Crescent ATN & TCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7:57 is not the last train, if you put in 7 as your departure time you will see more, the system can't display the large number of trains that run that route so the later ones get cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> Regional 175 at 7:57pm is the last southbound Amtrak train of the day stopping at EWR. The next train is 8:32am the next morning. If you miss #175 you could take NJ Transit to Newark and have additional southbound Amtrak choices at 8:29, 9:23, and 10:22pm. Why Amtrak does not have at least one of those later trains stop at EWR is anybody's guess. It certainly does not help sell the CO codeshare service.
Click to expand...

Hi PRR60, Thanks for the information. This is good news! I will take NJ transit to Newark if i miss Regional 175. Thanks.


----------



## jis

Of course PRR60 is right. I was looking at Newark and not EWR. Sigh....

One thing that you can also do is instead of backtracking to Newark where you will have to go down the stairs from track 1 to the concourse and then up another set of stairs to track 2 or 3 to catch the Amtrak. Take and NJTransit train to Metropark and transfer there to Amtrak. Remember to purchase the Amtrak ticket for Metropark to Washington DC from the machine at EWR. If you are able to do that then you save yourself the extra exercise of running up and down stairs, since the NJTransit and the Amtrak trains stop at the same platform in Metropark. One caveat .... the 8:29pm Newark departure Acela Express does not stop at Metropark, but I believe all the Regionals after 7:30pm do stop there.


----------



## George Harris

You might also want to look at taking NJT south to Trenton and getting Amtrak there. Check the schedules for how reasonable the connection is. I don't know. Could also go all the way to Philadelphia 30th Street by changing to SEPTA at Trenton. NJT sells through tickets. The SEPTA trains are MUCH slower than the NJT trains, making many stops.

NJT trains take about 1 hour to 1 hour 10 minutes Airport to Trenton, frequency about every 30 minutes or less, but at odd screwy times. Apparently NJT hads never heard of the concept of "clockface" or "memory" scheduling.

Nobody has asked but it is significant: What day of the week is your trip. The weekday and Saturday-Sunday answers will be different. Based on your statement that the last train is at 7:57, we have been assuming weekday, as that is a Monday to Friday train.

If we continue on the weekday assumption, then out of Trenton the Amtrak times for trains to Washington are: 9:57pm and 11:00pm The train before the 9:57 is train 175 at 8:30pm, but since this is the one that does stop at the airport, its time at Trenton is pointless to you.

To make the 9:57, the last reasonable NJT train at the airport would be at 8:36pm. There is one at 8:57 but I would not want to bet on a 6 minute connection at Trenton. Similarly, you can make the 11:00 train by catching NJT at 9:34pm. The next NJT train leaves the airport at 9:54 and arrives at Trenton at 10:51pm. A 9 minute connection might work in Japan, but would be shakey in the US.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

This thread got me thinking about my summer trip. Newark is a relative cheap Air Hub from Honolulu flights.

So question 1

How much time to connect with Amtrak out bound?

Question 2

How much time to connect back to the airport on the return?

Question 3

Does the Acella connect Newark and Balitmore MA?

The Flight cost saving is probably more than the Acella premium and I have yet to ride the Acella. I could actually go to WAS but BAL is closer to my sister's house. I did go to amtrak.com for a schedule but wasn't sure how the Acella is marked, all I noticed was "Reginal" numbers.

Mahalo


----------



## George Harris

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> This thread got me thinking about my summer trip. Newark is a relative cheap Air Hub from Honolulu flights.
> 
> So question 1
> 
> How much time to connect with Amtrak out bound?


We did this a couple years ago going to Philadelphia. I really don't know. We did it the simple minded way. That is we took the toy monorail to the Amtrak / NJT station and then got a ticket on the next train available.



> Question 2How much time to connect back to the airport on the return?


I would say aim for an arrival at the Newark Airport train station about 2.5 hours ahead of your plane time. You could probably cut it a little closer than that, but this gives plenty of wait time for the monorail, walk to where ever you need to be, and some allowance for a late train.



> Question 3Does the Acella connect Newark and Balitmore MA?


Acela does not stop at the Newark Airport. If you want to ride an Acela, then you must also allow for time for an NJT or Amtrak train to get you to Newark Penn Station, as it appears that they do not stop at the Airport. Most also skip Trenton. You could consider a regional to Philadelphia and then get the Acela from there. Getting a seat on the Acela between points north of Philadelphia can be iffy. South of Philadelphia should be no problem, even if a walk-up. If you take the NJT - trenton - SEPTA method of getting to Philadelphia, the change from SEPTA to Acela should be the ultimate in rail transportation contrasts, that is from the rediculous to the sublime.



> The Flight cost saving is probably more than the Acella premium and I have yet to ride the Acella. I could actually go to WAS but BAL is closer to my sister's house. I did go to amtrak.com for a schedule but wasn't sure how the Acella is marked, all I noticed was "Regional" numbers.
> Mahalo


Acela train numbers are in the X2000 series. In the NEC schedule I found on line, they have a light blue background as opposed to a light orange for the regionals and a green for the Harrisburg trains. The folder is the January 21, 2008. it is at www.amtrak.com/timetable/jan08/W02.pdf In the Amtrak schedule index page it is listed as Northeast Corridor 1 Effective January 21, 2009, New York - Philadelphia - Baltimore - Washington. All except for a couple of expresses stop at Baltimore.


----------



## GG-1

George Harris said:


> Acela train numbers are in the X2000 series. In the NEC schedule I found on line, they have a light blue background as opposed to a light orange for the regionals and a green for the Harrisburg trains. The folder is the January 21, 2008. it is at www.amtrak.com/timetable/jan08/W02.pdf In the Amtrak schedule index page it is listed as Northeast Corridor 1 Effective January 21, 2009, New York - Philadelphia - Baltimore - Washington. All except for a couple of expresses stop at Baltimore.


Mahalo George

Found a second and third NE Corridor schedule after posting the message. Your answer though now has me trying to figure out the designation between Newark Penn and Airport on that schedules. Will look at it again later. Also the 2.5 Hour note for returning is helpful, But since I hate to rush I was considering 3 hours.

Aloha

Eric


----------



## GG-1

George Harris said:


> Acela does not stop at the Newark Airport. If you want to ride an Acela, then you must also allow for time for an NJT or Amtrak train to get you to Newark Penn Station, as it appears that they do not stop at the Airport. Most also skip Trenton. You could consider a regional to Philadelphia and then get the Acela from there. Getting a seat on the Acela between points north of Philadelphia can be iffy. South of Philadelphia should be no problem, even if a walk-up. If you take the NJT - trenton - SEPTA method of getting to Philadelphia, the change from SEPTA to Acela should be the ultimate in rail transportation contrasts, that is from the rediculous to the sublime.


Aloha And Mahalo George

Does the service have a good OTP?

Based on What you have said I am thinking of the Acella south as there would be more flexibility if there is a problem. Definitely better than changing trains on way to airport.

Eric


----------



## George Harris

Can't tell you much about on time performance as I am now on the west coast. I think it is usually pretty good. However, if there are such things as overhead wire problems, all bets are off.

Not sure what you mean by, "designation between Newark Penn and Airport on that schedules."

If you are thinking of going from the airport to Newark, you need to also look at the New Jersey Transit schedules. They run more frequently than Amtrak. Go to the NJT web site and look for trains and the northeast corridor.


----------



## AlanB

Eric,

When you say "your summer trip", are you referring to the OTOL gathering? And if so, do you plan to come into EWR a day or two before we all head south? Or are you coming in on that very day? If the later, then don't ride the Acela. Not because it's not a nice experience, but simply because if something goes wrong you don't want to miss the Silver Star. Best to just catch the Silver Star either out of Newark or NYP.

If you are coming in early and heading to DC for a visit with your sister, then that a horse of a different color.

And Acela OPT is pretty good, usually around the 90th percentile.


----------



## GG-1

AlanB said:


> Eric,
> When you say "your summer trip", are you referring to the OTOL gathering? And if so, do you plan to come into EWR a day or two before we all head south? Or are you coming in on that very day? If the later, then don't ride the Acela. Not because it's not a nice experience, but simply because if something goes wrong you don't want to miss the Silver Star. Best to just catch the Silver Star either out of Newark or NYP.
> 
> If you are coming in early and heading to DC for a visit with your sister, then that a horse of a different color.
> 
> And Acela OPT is pretty good, usually around the 90th percentile.


Aloha Alan and George

Yes my trip is tha OTOL Gathering. My Travel agent when searching for east coast fares found Newark to be about 230 cheaper than Washington, DC . So Thought I would spend that on Amtrak. Yes this is ahead of meeting the group. Depending on travel cost I will spend 2/3 days with my sister before and after OTOL. Fares to/from Hawaii are lowest on Tuesday/Thursday and Highest on Saturday/Sunday

So What I am trying to do is get to ride an Acella if possible to her house while still being confortable between train and airport.

My Reservation with Amtrak from DC to Tampa, Miami and back are confirmed. Now what is best from EWR to Maryland or DC? I Understand the Baltimore station is closer to her house, Just as the BMI airport is closer to her but that was 92.00 higher than DC. Sometimes I wonder how rates get set.

Mahalo for all the help

Eric


----------



## AlanB

GG-1 said:


> My Reservation with Amtrak from DC to Tampa, Miami and back are confirmed. Now what is best from EWR to Maryland or DC? I Understand the Baltimore station is closer to her house, Just as the BMI airport is closer to her but that was 92.00 higher than DC. Sometimes I wonder how rates get set.


Eric,

That would seem a bit odd for it to be that much higher in price to go to BWI. Are you sure that you didn't confuse the price of a Regional with an Acela? I could see the price jumping on an Acela a bit from one train to the next, since not all Acela's stop at BWI. So you could find yourself riding say the noon departure out of NYP if you were going to BWI, but the 11:00 AM departure if you only went to BAL or WAS.

In any event, if you do decide to fly into EWR, let me know and we can talk about what to do and how to do it.


----------



## jackal

AlanB said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Reservation with Amtrak from DC to Tampa, Miami and back are confirmed. Now what is best from EWR to Maryland or DC? I Understand the Baltimore station is closer to her house, Just as the BMI airport is closer to her but that was 92.00 higher than DC. Sometimes I wonder how rates get set.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric,
> 
> That would seem a bit odd for it to be that much higher in price to go to BWI. Are you sure that you didn't confuse the price of a Regional with an Acela? I could see the price jumping on an Acela a bit from one train to the next, since not all Acela's stop at BWI. So you could find yourself riding say the noon departure out of NYP if you were going to BWI, but the 11:00 AM departure if you only went to BAL or WAS.
> 
> In any event, if you do decide to fly into EWR, let me know and we can talk about what to do and how to do it.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but I read it that _flying_ into BWI was $92 more expensive than into, perhaps, DCA or IAD (or maybe EWR). I don't think any Amtrak train would be $92 more to stop at BWI rather than BAL. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Hubert

I really hope someone replys.

@[email protected]@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Do I pick up my baggage from the airport is my baggage immediately transferred to the train?


----------



## AlanB

You must pick up your baggage before boarding the AirTrain to the train station.


----------



## ana

Is 1 hour and 20 minutes enough time to pick my luggages and get to amtrak station at Newark airport?


----------



## jis

Depends on the airline and time of day. It could be tight. I would not risk it myself but YMMV. It is very unpredictable. There have been times when I got my baggage in 20min, and other times when it took over an hour.


----------



## SwissMiss

I would love to know this answer as well! I fly in from Miami on the 4th (Easter weekend) at 2:20pm and have to get to DC. It seems to risky to buy a ticket before I know if I can make the train, and I am worried that I won't get a ticket if I wait...

Advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Seaboard92

I've flown in on LH and cleared customs and had luggage by the end of the hour. But that's been my only experience with EWR.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

SwissMiss I would recommend taking regional 163 from EWR-WAS gives you a pretty good amount of padding especially if you are checking bags. That trains leaves EWR at 4:27 and puts you into DC at 7:40. I would book it now to lock in a lower price.


----------



## SwissMiss

Long Train Runnin' said:


> SwissMiss I would recommend taking regional 163 from EWR-WAS gives you a pretty good amount of padding especially if you are checking bags. That trains leaves EWR at 4:27 and puts you into DC at 7:40. I would book it now to lock in a lower price.


Thanks for the advice! What happens if I miss this train? Is my ticket transferable on the next train?

If I DON'T book ahead, do I risk not being allowed on the train, or is just a question of the cost of the ticket? Can one ALWAYS get on a train (with the possibility of having to stand, I guess)?

My experience on trains is mostly only here in Switzerland, so I don't know so well how it works on Amtrak.

Thanks for any more advice!


----------



## jis

Amtrak North East Regionals are all reserved trains. So there is a possibility that you may not get a last minute ticket on a specific train. But there are many trains, and usually you'd be able to get on some train a little later. Of course on big holiday weekends all this goes out the window, and literally all trains may be sold out. So it is a good idea to get a ticket beforehand. If you see that you won't make the train you should call Amtrak and get the ticket modified to a train that you can make it to. A refundable ticket makes the chances of losing the money completely much less, but it costs more to buy.


----------



## SwissMiss

jis said:


> Amtrak North East Regionals are all reserved trains. So there is a possibility that you may not get a last minute ticket on a specific train. But there are many trains, and usually you'd be able to get on some train a little later. Of course on big holiday weekends all this goes out the window, and literally all trains may be sold out. So it is a good idea to get a ticket beforehand. If you see that you won't make the train you should call Amtrak and get the ticket modified to a train that you can make it to. A refundable ticket makes the chances of losing the money completely much less, but it costs more to buy.


That's very helpful - thanks!

Is it true that even if the trains are all reserved, that dones't always mean you get a seat? I have heard lots of stories about people having to stand for hours.

One last question - if I have to modify the ticket, it would be great to have the correct contact number saved on my phone - any idea what would be the best number to call?

Thanks again!


----------



## jis

Yes, it is true that there is a possibility that you may not get a seat. This is because the monthly ticket holders who can travel on any train are not accounted for in the seat count.

1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245)

If you have a smartphone consider downloading and activating the Amtrak App. Get yourself an account. Sometimes doing things by phone may involve inordinate amount of hold time specially on busy travel days. Much easier to get things done via the App. I will add though that I am not sure what, if any restrictions may be there for people who are not US residents to use such. A call to Amtrak to figure that out for sure is recommended.

Anyway here is the web link for that: http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267371716

For International Visitors info you may wish to start here: http://www.amtrak.com/international-visitorsif you have not already done so.


----------



## SwissMiss

jis said:


> Yes, it is true that there is a possibility that you may not get a seat. This is because the monthly ticket holders who can travel on any train are not accounted for in the seat count.
> 
> 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245)
> 
> If you have a smartphone consider downloading and activating the Amtrak App. Get yourself an account. Sometimes doing things by phone may involve inordinate amount of hold time specially on busy travel days. Much easier to get things done via the App. I will add though that I am not sure what, if any restrictions may be there for people who are not US residents to use such. A call to Amtrak to figure that out for sure is recommended.
> 
> Anyway here is the web link for that: http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267371716
> 
> For International Visitors info you may wish to start here: http://www.amtrak.com/international-visitorsif you have not already done so.


Thanks again very much!

I have a US SIM card and phone for when I am stateside, so I will get the app downloaded right away - thanks for that!

Best regards from sunny Switzerland!


----------



## jis

You're most welcome

!


----------



## SwissMiss

sucessfully booked


----------

